# clicking noise coming from my dash? TT stop making weird noises already!



## cdougyfresh (Sep 16, 2004)

I'm gettin a clicking noise that comes from my dash.. like the area with the hazards and climate control... seems to come and go randomly.. same noise as the turn signals but it is not at a steady pace. Clicks fast for a few clicks.. slow for a few.. then stops. 
I think my f'ing TT is has f'ing Poltergeist in it


----------



## TREFTTY (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: clicking noise coming from my dash? TT stop making weird noises already! (cdougyfresh)*

Sounds like you may need to replace your emergency flasher relay. I would bet that your turn signals will start acting up soon. Very common problem with 2001-2002 VW/Audis.


----------



## cdougyfresh (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: clicking noise coming from my dash? TT stop making weird noises already! (TREFTTY)*

oh balls


----------



## cdougyfresh (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: clicking noise coming from my dash? TT stop making weird noises already! (cdougyfresh)*

for anyone else who might be havin the same problem. http://forums.audiworld.com/tt/msgs/1193292.phtml


----------



## DurTTy (Aug 14, 2007)

is the relay and the hazzard button 2 seperate things or are they one unit?
i called the dealership and they insisted that i change the button .. they would not say anything about the relay just the hazzard button


----------



## cdougyfresh (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (DurTTy)*

the relay and the button are the same part. I have a used spare one I'll sell for cheap. I replaced mine but it wasnt the problem, I needed to replace the whole turn signal arm.


----------



## 85VR6GTI (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: clicking noise coming from my dash? TT stop making weird noises already! (cdougyfresh)*

Clarify for me. are you using your actual lights or are you just hearing sounds?
If you are just having sounds is you A/C on auto mode?
Mine does this, but its nothing to do with relays its just your gates opening and closing to keep cabin temp constant.
The gates can get noisy sometimes nothing big just clean them out with aerosol (Co2) for computers.


----------



## cdougyfresh (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: clicking noise coming from my dash? TT stop making weird noises already! (85VR6GTI)*

this was 100% coming out of the relay. I had the relay connected and out of its spot in my hand and I could FEEL the clicking coming though it. Replacing my turn signal stalk fixed it, a part in the stalk had like fused together and was messin it up.


----------



## euro_luv (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: clicking noise coming from my dash? TT stop making weird noises already! (cdougyfresh)*

my 02 180hp would do the same thing. but then it stopped after a while :]


----------



## pythiasjt (Nov 12, 2003)

*Re: clicking noise coming from my dash? TT stop making weird noises already! (euro_luv)*

i brought my car in for this and they said....nope nothing wrong the sound never occurred for them. which is quite possibly true. but they just won't take my word for it that it's making the noise and needs to be replaced before my blinkers stop working.
arg i hate my dealership!!!!!


----------

